# 2-9-08* update on Ellie- pics added



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been watching Ellie the last few days because I had a woman out to look at my goats and she predicted that Ellie would kid in 2 weeks....this was last week on Wednesday. 

I noticed that she had straw stuck to her vulva so I thought I would check it out and found some mucus...it was dried up on there but looks to be her mucus plug....I thought she already lost it...

I checked her ligs and they are soft but not gone. I checked her udder yesterday and it was soft and mushy feeling. I check her udder a few minutes ago and it was more firm but not full and tight.

We are supposed to be having some bad weather coming soon and I think my friend may be right....I think my doe may kid next week. I will post pics when I get her on the stand...which wont be until I can get help to get her up there. This is her 2nd kidding with me but her 3rd kidding in all. I know she doesn't have anything to do with the gender of the kids but she was bred to 2 different bucks and had a single doeling her first kidding and twins doelings her second kidding...I bred her to my old buck and he sired twin bucklings last year....I am so excited. I think most of the breeders in arkansas are having a buck year....I have 1 buckling on the ground now to my boer doe Sheba...let's hope for doelings out of Ellie again this year!!! Think pink everyone!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thinking pink thinking pink :girl:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck!! Hoping for girls!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Keep us posted and good luck!!! Praying for doelings for you!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm all pink.I hate to say it but we've had goats for over six years and we've only had 1 buckling!I love it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> I'm all pink.I hate to say it but we've had goats for over six years and we've only had 1 buckling!I love it.


 WHAT?????? That is crazy. How many babies have you had? I do think that is Illegal. 

Alyssa. Good Luck and keep us posted. Prayers to a easy delivery. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be blowing some of the pink I've gotten your way!! In the 6 years that I've been having my girls bred I've had 21 girls and 14 boys!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara and Liz...that is so cool....I need some pink!!!! I may put a pink color on her just so she gets the hint....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thinking PINK PINK PINK!!!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow only one boy...thats amazing, i only have a few does but the first three years i had nothing but boys. Well there was one girl but she would of been a doe kid back to the guy i got the dam from. And she ended up being a tangled mess with her two brothers and we ended up losing her, her head was back and there were two coming at one. 
The next year i had four does and one buck.
Im thinking pink for you alyssa! 
And me at least out of the does that i want to keep doe kids out of.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, that is sad Beth! Thanks for all the pink thoughts! I hope they work!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Well After looking at my calendar and breeding and heat dates on her, she could very well be due Feb 6. Which puts my friend right on with her prediction


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies, Babies babies - on the way! :stars:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats awsome! Though i want her to go two days late and two or three girls, just becasue then she would be kidding on my birthday! LOL
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she has more discharge today...lig on right side is gone...still able to feel the left. Udder is tight. She is acting normal. she couldnt possibly wait till March!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like it could be very soon. I've had numerous ones feel like that at one part of the day and be gone later. Good luck!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh yay! Good luck Alyssa. I hope she goes soon.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys!! I am not home right now and I wont be home till late....hubby will be checking on her for me....I am so excited!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone....Ellie's ligs are almost completely gone! Udder is strutted and her legs are almost completely straight. She is real puffy in her vulva and kids have dropped! This is an exciting update! I am thinking she will go either today or tomorrow....last year her labor took less than 20 minutes...kids were out about 15 minutes after the string of mucus was visible...Keeping those pink thoughts coming....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow she sounds close!! Thinking pink!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy! oops "oh girl" lol


don't forget to take the manditory pictures


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

So exciting!!! Hope you get babies today!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies soon babies soon!!!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Babies soon!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked on her again a little bit ago and she is still the same but maybe a tighter udder. No discharge or anything.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thinking pink lots and lots of pink.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Crossing my fingers for a safe delivery.

Who is she bred to again?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

ALF Chase...her legs are pretty much straight....when will she kid??? Hubby and I were wanting to go to a movie tonight but I may not get to go...as soon as we make plans she is going to start screaming


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, she sounds like Binky was, I noticed Binky strutted and peg legged at 2:30pm on 1/25 and she had no discharge, I decided to go to bed at 10:30 that night and she was ready to go by 5 til 11!! No mucous that I noticed , just a scream and twins within 2 minutes of each other. Your doe is gonna be tha same way, as soon as you decide to go out with your hubby, thats when she'll drop! BTW...Still sending PINK your way!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz you are probably right! She did me this way last year....I knew close to nothing then about kidding but now I do know a little....


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

here are some pics of her


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's definately getting close!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

She looks ready  I'm right there waiting with you on 2 does who are ready to go. Give her a hug from all us


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will BF! She is such a sweet doe! She will let you do anything to her and never hurt anyone....she loves to give kisses on my nose!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Take advantage of that my does aren't near thet friendly.Only my weather.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I do take advantage of it. She is the only goat I have that is sweet....the rest are shy goats.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure does look close!! good luck!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks reall really close!!! You must be soooooo excited!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

yes...I am very excited! I gave her a hug for everyone! She ate her grain in no time tonight. She seems like she will wait until tomorrow....oh well I guess I will be home all day again


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

At 9:50, Ellie had discharge but it doesnt appear to be stringy. I will be checking on her off and on all night. I went to the movies with hubby and came home to discharge so she is progressing slowly. I still suspect tomorrow but who knows what these does will do....


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

any update on Ms. Ellie?


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Ack! I read all the way through to the end... and there is no end!! So, how is Ellie?? Girls, boys??


----------

